# Clavier mac (mbp) non "synchronisé" sur seconde session windows



## AladdinVonSane (16 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je n'ai pas vu ce problème sur le forum, si j'ai mal cherché toutes mes excuses je fermerais ce doublon ! 
Le problème est le suivant : j'ai créé une seconde session sur ma partition bootcamp, et si pour la première le clavier de mon mbp se comportait comme sur mac ("@" en haut à gauche etc...), ce n'est pas le cas sur cette seconde session où tout est comme sur un clavier windows ("@" devient alt drt+à etc...) 
Est-ce que vous savez à quoi cela peut être dû ? 
Merci !


----------



## Cyx0u (19 Avril 2017)

Salut,

Il te faut aller dans les paramètres de langue, et à partir de là tu pourra rajouter le clavier Apple
	

		
			
		

		
	





Tu va dans "Options" et tu fait "ajouter une méthode d'entrée"



Tu choisis "Français (Apple)" et tu supprimes "Français"


----------

